# Rechner tot nach Knall



## -<I am weasel>- (13. Juni 2013)

Hi Be Quiet Staff,

und zwar hat ein guter Freund von mir ein grosses Problem. Vor knapp einer Woche hat sich sein Rechner mit einem kleinen Knall ausgeschaltet, den er aus dem Nebenzimmer vernommen hat. Als er versuchte Ihn wieder einzuschalten passierte nix mehr. Mittlerweile hatte Er sich ein neues Netzteil bestellt, aber mehr als das die Lüfter kurz anlaufen ist nichts weiter passiert. Mittlerweile hat er fast alle Komponenten bei einem Freund testen können und hat festgestellt das Netzteil, Mainboard, 3 SSD´s und die Grafikkarte definitiv defekt sind. Wie verhält es sich jetzt weiter? das Netzteil war noch unter Garantie. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Edit: Netzteil ist das Straight Power 600 Watt E7 PCGH Edition gewesen


----------



## ULKi22 (13. Juni 2013)

edit: Hui, sorry, hab garnicht gesehen dass der Thread im Supportforum von BeQuiet ist.


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo I am weasel,

das Netzteil hat eine Garantie von 36 Monaten. 

Da das Netzteil über sämtliche Schutzschaltungen verfügt, ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass das Netzteil Hardware mit in den Tod reißt. Das Netzteil müsste uns, soweit noch innerhalb der Garantie, zur  Untersuchung (frei frankiert) eingesandt werden. Das Netzteil wird dann auf die  Fehlerursache untersucht. Hier lässt sich dann genau feststellen, wie es zum  Defekt gekommen ist.

Im Bezug auf die andere Hardware, müsste dein Freund von dem Produkthaftungsgesetz Gebrauch machen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2013)

Gut dann werde ich ihm den thread einfach mal ans Herz legen und er soll entscheiden. Dankeschön für die Auskunft.


----------



## N00bler (15. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube es war ein Billig Netzteil  *lachflash* .

Hier en Link zur Enermax Werbung : Enermax warnt vor Netzteilversagen: Videokampagne gestartet

Jährlich sterben tausende Nutzer an explodierender Billig Netzteile.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2013)

N00bler schrieb:


> Ich glaube es war ein Billig Netzteil  *lachflash* .
> 
> Hier en Link zur Enermax Werbung : Enermax warnt vor Netzteilversagen: Videokampagne gestartet
> 
> Jährlich sterben tausende Nutzer an explodierender Billig Netzteile.


 
Hast Recht, war ein Be Quiet PCGH Edition. xD


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (17. Juni 2013)

Oh man, also Ich muss mich entschuldigen, mein Freund hatte PCIe Kabel falsch angeschlossen. Rechner geht jetzt, Ferndiagnose ist aber auch sinnlos, danke trotzdem an die Informationen.


----------



## alex2210 (17. Juni 2013)

Gut das jetzt wieder alles läuft


----------



## N00bler (17. Juni 2013)

PCIe Kabel falsch angeschlossen? okay


----------



## be quiet! Support (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo I am weasel,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung.

Ich denke eher er hat nur ein PCIe Kabel verwendet und nicht zwei Kabel. Damit hat er die Rail bei 12V3 oder 12V4 überlastet und die Schutzschaltung hat ausgelöst.
Bei der Verwendung von zwei PCIe Kabeln wird die Last auf zwei Rails verteilt und der Rechner läuft. Ein Kabel kann man, aufgrund der Steckerkodierung, nicht falsch anschließen (außer mit Gewalt).

Gruß

Marco


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (18. Juni 2013)

Hey, ja keine Ahnung wieso er sich so angestellt hat. Normalerweise hat er Ahnung von Rechnern. Aber gut das es jetzt läuft, dann sind alle zufrieden und ich kann ihn jetzt immer damit aufziehen. Nene. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2013)

-<I am weasel>- schrieb:


> Hey, ja keine Ahnung wieso er sich so angestellt hat. Normalerweise hat er Ahnung von Rechnern. Aber gut das es jetzt läuft, dann sind alle zufrieden und ich kann ihn jetzt immer damit aufziehen. Nene. Danke nochmal.


 
Irgendwelche Fehler unterlaufen jedem mal  
Mir passieren auch öfters dumme Fehler. Einmal hab ich ca 3 Stunden nach dem Fehler gesucht und am Ende erst gesehen das ich das 8 Pin Kabel für die CPU nicht angeschlossen hatte


----------



## dragonlort (19. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Fehler unterlaufen jedem mal
> Mir passieren auch öfters dumme Fehler. Einmal hab ich ca 3 Stunden nach dem Fehler gesucht und am Ende erst gesehen das ich das 8 Pin Kabel für die CPU nicht angeschlossen hatte


 
Kenne ich


----------

